# Pacific Bow Butts



## chet108 (Jan 29, 2003)

Pacific Bow Butts are truely one of a kind in the archery industry. Its a proven system on the West Coast, now archers are beginning to use them nationwide. 

Pacific Bow Butts are NOT excelsior. They are manufactured from specific straw and other natural products.

Features;
Superior Grouped Arrow Durability. - You can shoot the same spot hundreds (I'm being conservative here) of shots and not have a passthrough or sagging arrows with all our products.

Our Big Butt model measuring 21H x 20D x 44W will sustain thousands of shots in a 2 inch area from bow speeds ranging 270 and up. This model is the one we recommend for clubs and indoor ranges. The superior durability saves maintenance expense and overall replacement costs significantly. 

If your a traditional shooter this could be the only target butt you'll ever need!!! 

We can custom manufacture specific widths to accomodate existing target sheds and indoor range needs. 

Please go to our website www.pacificbowbutts.com and call our dealers for testimonials and read our info. We have a feedback form to contact us about pricing, shipping, ect.

Yes, you can shoot broadheads into our products. They will extract easy once you learn the two hand technique.


Yes!!
Its time archers get their money's worth and your getting it here.

Thanks to all who are shooting and telling others about our one of a kind target system. They really do work and work and work.

Oh!! I didn't mention that our products are 99% BIODEGRADABLE.
Nature and Archery go hand in hand. 

Karl Plato
Pacific Bow Butts


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

*Who all has shot one?*

Who out here has shot a PBB target. How are they doing? Is there much cleanup, straw coming out onto floor, etc...


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

we put up about 50 at our range in fl. + 6 at home, the hard part is picking them up. they are solid + heavy. we stacked them 2 to a target to 50 yards + 3 from 55 + up. mine at home is 2 wide + 3 high. your club members love them after they are up + we shoot the 1 at home at lest 4 times a week. the wife + kid can pull there arrows out, mine are a little harder . i have found you need to shoot them head on, the arrows like to kick if you are not right in line with the grain.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

this is one great product. being from the northwest, i go to many different ranges/clubs that use them. i don't ever remember a passthrough. one range i shoot at has had them out on their field course for three years at least and the butts are still in great shape. the price is very affordable but i can't speak for the shipping costs.

be well..............jay


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

When stacking 2 or 3 high on a field range, what do you do about the bands between the bales?

Are the bands steel or fiberglass?

If steel, do you reband the whole unit and then strip out the steel bands between the bales?


----------



## chet108 (Jan 29, 2003)

*target butts*

FS560

You don't do anything with the bands. Stack the butts up and secure them to there platform. Them start shooting.

The bands aren't a problem as one might think. We use .020 zinc galvanize banding, the best. We don't want the banding breaking before the target butt is shot up. In our case, at least five years. We have target butts on ranges that have had them since 1998. The bands haven't broke or been hit. 

Most clubs secure the target butts to the platform there sitting on. when they stack them 2 or 3 high. Clubs usually have a manual bander, therefore banding the whole unit. 

Thanks for the questions keep'em coming.

Karl


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 10, 2002)

*seems...*

What about the seems? We are planning to try a double stacked target for our frames. The seem... I believe will be a soft spot as that is the center of the target. And most folks will tend to shoot towards the center.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*archery target*

a picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## chet108 (Jan 29, 2003)

*seems*

Thanks fastarrowfl for posting the pic. How do and your members like Pacific Bow Butts.

3d4me 
These are the same type butts your club is planning on purchasing. The threaded rod and housing units that your club has on their range, that you used for excelsior will work just fine for our products. We can custom manufacture the perfect width to fit these sheds, in this case it would be 36" wide.

When you stack them two high then press them down with the all-thread it will tighten the middle. It isn't necessary.
All the clubs that use our products, over 30 clubs just in California alone, stack them and not worry about the seem. 

Thanks again, keep the questions coming.

Karl Plato


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

Karl,

I checked out your website-- nice idea for an affordable and bio-degradable target butt.

Out here in Phoenix where we don't get much rain so would we need to install a drip system of some sort to keep the bales moist? 

Our largest range here has used standard hay bales and they install drip lines for moisture to make them last longer. But standard hay bales centers shoot out very quickly. 

Pass through's are a real problem because the bales are backed up with old conveyer belts and when an arrow sticks in that-- either you say good bye to your insert or spend several minutes digging it out.

They just started installing some bales made of old carpet remains and sealed the edges with some sort of coating that hardens up like asphalt. These are way too hard on arrows and leave a residue you have to scrape off the shaft. Much less they weigh a ton!

How about the shipping? Is it much to send cross-country?

Chris


----------



## chet108 (Jan 29, 2003)

Chris

Sounds like your area clubs need a remedy for the maintenance headaches. We have it.

NO!!!! Our products do not need water to tighten them. They are ready to shoot. In your area where you don't receive much rain, just stack'em up, secure them and start shooting. Our system is very low maintenance. We only recommend rotating the butts once a year. Like moving the 20 yard butts to 50 yards on out. Our system will last many years.

In rainy areas if clubs don't have existing target sheds we recommend conveyor belting for the top. Drape it over the sides and use decking screws to secure the belting. Don't screw into the top just the sides.

Shipping isn't a problem. This year we've included shipping in our pricing. Clubs and ranges from Colorado to New York can't believe our price for a target butt with superior grouped arrow durability and being biodegradable. 

Our target butts will save a lot of maintenance headaches and replacement expense for clubs, indoor ranges and the individual archer.

Thanks Chris

Keep the questions coming.

Karl


----------



## Maggie (Feb 21, 2003)

If you're looking for the best range target out there call the BLOCK target up they have 48"x28"x18 and 48"x48"x18. Just call them up and they can give you the info that you need. It's being used at all the Cabela's, Gander Mt. and Bass Pro stores and at over 750 clubs and dealers shops around the country. The BLOCK's phone numer is 800-282-4868.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*BLOCK TARGET*

I dont think they can holdup to the beating . They are lighter and easy to move arould but shot after shot they dont compare to the 'Pacific Bow Butts' .
i dont work for 'Pacific Bow Butts' + they have never given me a thing, we ordered them, they sent them to FL . + we shoot them.

-- JUST THE FAXS JACK --


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

I have shot both the personal size block and the large size neither has been very reliable, personal size only took around 30 shots before I started having pass thru's. The Block for ranges I shoot at Bass Pro every week and they have not been up very long and they have rotated them 3 times already. At 25 yards I consistantly bury arrows up to the fletching, I have always been very disapointed in the Block, the cube did seem to be a little bettter, but still longivity was a great issue for me.


----------



## chet108 (Jan 29, 2003)

Maggie
Go to www.pacificbowbutts.com and click on the testimonial link. Call some of the shops and find out what they know. Have them compare the two. 
 The only reason why you think the block is best, is because you haven't shot Pacific Bow Butts. When you have you will realize Pacific Bow Butts will outlast your block two to one. 

Pacific Bow Butts are in a class all there own.

Our products will be at a dealer near you real soon. Try our range model Big Butt PBB 200. Shoot it in the same spot. Keep your arrows grouped in a 2 inch diameter area at 10 - 15 yds and shoot it 1000 shots. Do the same to one of your blocks. Oh, shoot 300 fps arrows to give you a true test.

We know what your results will be, I just hope you will post them here.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

*Lovin the Butts*

Put together a little test this week to shoot the butts. I am extremely impressed. Brought 10 guys in to shoot and we shot for about 3 hours. Comments were: Very solid, no arrow sag, not residue left on shafts, shallow penatration. Our average penatration was around 8 inches. My setup is shooting 296fps with a 410 grain arrow. Couple of the shooters were around the 310 - 315 mark. 

Next week we are going to look at doing a side by side comparison. Looking to use the Block, Cube, and looking to bring in another target but haven't decided on the brand yet. I have been shooting every day into the target trying my best just to shoot 1 spot. Target has taken about well over 500 hits so far and penatration is for me is still the same. I have been putting some tape on my arrows to mark it. Several guys have been shooting my target daily. Can't wait to get the side by side test going. 

So far I am extremely pleased with the results, going to keep on abusing it and see how it stands up. So far this is one impressive target.


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

We have one coming this way to see how it stands up in our summer heat. I will post our results as soon as they are known. From what I've heard and read it should hold up well.


----------



## Rolex24 (Jan 20, 2003)

I picked up two of the PBB 200 Extreme bails about a month ago. Extreme is right, extremely heavy, etremely well built and most importantly extremely effective. I can only get 15 yards from my driveway shooting into my garage. The butts handle 304fps redlines with ease, even from 5 feet. The penetration is just right and although the arrow removal gets easier the more you pound one spot the penetration doesn't seem to increase. I'm very happy with my investment and don't forsee needing a new butt for many years to come.


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Ill attest as well to the pbb targets after shooting another popular companys bag targets for the last few years and will say Ill never go back to a back unless its for the trash  Karl is great to deal with and the targets are unbelievable in their durability . As far as the block comparison ...... there is none it will be in the landfill before PBB is even broken in good already did the test and still picking up foam pieces in the yard .


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Butts still going strong. Butt's are holding up excellent, very pleased with results. They are performing better that I ever expected. Have several guys looking to order for there home ranges. Also had several individuals wanting to ask out customized sizes. Is that an option?


----------



## huntdoc (Dec 11, 2002)

I just got one for the basement and it seems to do a great job. I am having a little residue on my Gold Tips though. Will this get better? Mine seems to like easy pull tips that are for 3-D targets. Makes the tug a little easier. See another one inmy future for outdoor.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

I never had any residue on my shafts, did have one archer the had some white stuff on his arrows but we finally determined that it was the silicone wipe that he used for his 3d shoots. They are a little stiff on pulling arrows but I like that, it still isn't hard to pull and keeps arrow sag from occuring.


----------



## jeff (Jun 6, 2002)

It sounds like there a great target , wish I could get one. I called the toll free number today and there gonna send me some info but unfortunately theres no dealer in my area and they said the shipping was very costly so it looks as though I'm gonna have to build another rag target  
What have you guys been paying for theese targets ?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Happy Camper*

I have had my Pacific Butt (PBB 245) 33" X 44" for about a month
now. Finally got it set up outside last week. Really like the way it holds the arrows straight. We are shooting our field bows with carbons and we are not penetrating but about 4". I think this butt is going to be the best I have used by a wide margin. I am using a friends large Block target in my basement and it just won't hold up to shooting a five spot at 8 yards. I also have two
Morrell Outdoor Ranges and they started shooting thru within 
a couple of weeks at 20 yards and were junk within two years even though I turned them regularly and replaced the covers twice. I plan on getting the next smaller size Pacific Butt to shoot in my basement. We are getting slight residue on our carbons (small pieces of straw stick to the carbon) but nothing a fingernail won't scrape off. If you shoot one of these butts for two weeks, you won't want anything else.
Jbird


----------



## chet108 (Jan 29, 2003)

mobowhunter

Did you do any testing with broadheads?

We can do custom widths on our model Big Butt, this is the one we recommend for indoor and outdoor ranges. We can make them any width up to 52" Jake's Archery in Orem Utah has 50" 
wide, seven across and stacks them three high to fit their range size. 

Having the capacity to do custom widths on our Big Butt model allows clubs to use their existing target sheds. Indoor ranges can gain another lane.

huntdoc.

Sometimes their is a little residue during breakin period.


Jbird.

Sounds like your enjoying your need toys.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Started shooting broadheads on Monday, shooting the Portable Butt, size is the closest to the cube and the block. So far looking good, have only shot about 50 arrow so far though. Going to really start hitting it hard Friday and Saturday. Let you know what happens.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

How about prices?

Scott


----------



## chet108 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Price*

stoz

please fll out our feedback form on our website and I will send you pricing.

Karl


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

*In Alaska?*

Karl:

What is the situation where you have rain with freezing during the winter?

We are looking at new target butts to replace the Excelsior Power Butts currently in use on our range. These butts would last no more than two to three years in our weather. We need to replace most of the butts.

I would like pricing and shipping costs to Anchorage.

Sam Weatherford
Alaska State Archery President
[email protected]
(907) 688-9529 fax


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

We use the PBB on our home range in Pekin, Il on the 20yd butt and MAN is that one tough butt! I think we will be using them from now on in all our target distances. Finally, a butt that can take it! Excelsior just doesn`t last and foam is not even close for the pounding we give our targets.


----------



## chet108 (Jan 29, 2003)

deadx

Thanks for your testimonial and for purchsing our product.

Your right! FINALLY!!!!!!! a target butt archers get their monies worth, and then some.

Which shop did you purchase form? Thanks

Karl


----------



## Hunter440 (Jan 25, 2003)

Karl, A sugested price on the website would be nice.
Whats the secret?
Let the word out on what they cost-you may find that more guys will be interested!


----------



## chet108 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hunter440

No secret. We simply want archers to contact us so we can add them to our data base and to find out what they have used in the past. Also, pricing can differ $10 - $20 from shop to shop, especially with our high quality product.

Price shouldn't be a factor when archers are paying around $200 for taget butts comparable in size to ours and considerably less durable. Isn't DURABILITY the keyword. 

Retail price for our BIG BUTT model 21" x 20" x 44" is around $89.95. 
Club ranges receive a considerable discount going through their local dealer.
This is the BEST VALUE of any target butt on the market.

What we have discovered from our feedback is. There are many archers that are unhappy with what is availbable for target butts, paying high prices for products that don't perform. 

PBB targets perform!!!

If the shop or shops that you do business with, is not stocking our products YET! Tell them to start. You, your friends and the shop will ge glad you did. Its time to start saving money and enjoy shooting more.

Keep the questions coming!

karl


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Pacific Bow Butt*

We have been shooting ours for a couple of weeks now at distances from 20 yards to 80 yards with small carbons. We shoot almost every day and had friends over last weekend and had six people shooting the butt. We can't tell any difference at all in penetration. Finally a target butt that will last! All of the other commercially made butts are junk in comparison with the possible exception or the Arrow Last butts that cost four times as much and have bounce outs.
Jbird


----------



## Hunter440 (Jan 25, 2003)

*chet108*

Thanks for the info---sounds like a great product and a great price!


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

This is a good product, a dang good one. This is by far the best butt I have shot. The Big Butt is doing great with broad heads, I have got around 150-200 shots in a 4-6" area and is doing beutiful. Has already outlasted anything else I have shot. I really appreciate and respect this product. The butts are a win win product, you win by saving money, and by having a product that will outlast anything out there. Sorry for sounding like a commercial, but I truely believe in these targets.


----------



## Xseeker (May 31, 2002)

I purchased one of the big butts, 42 x42x18 I believe, three years ago and use it in my backyard range. I shoot every day and just now some of my 20 yard shots with A.C.E.s are starting to penetrate through. This target has not been rotated, and it should be. I won another like it last year at Redding and it is sitting in the shop waiting to be needed. I finally decided to donate my used butt to the SCA as they are in need of a target butt and shooting at 30# like they do, the butt should last 100 years. 

Luv my PBB


----------



## PINWHEEL (Jul 14, 2002)

*for sale*

Wanted to pass on to everyone that I will have a few of the Pacific Bow Butts at the 2nd and 3rd leg of the IBO Northeast triple crown for sale. I will load a few xtra on the trailer and it will be an opportunity for anyone to get one and try it out. I have used the butts as the practice butt for the tournaments and they have held up great! Keep up the great work Karl!!
Bring your bow and shoot a few into the bails. 
I will also have Butts available at the 2003 Nikon shoot @ ski windham. For more information on the shoots and to get in contact with me you can go to my web site 

www.pinwheelarchery.com 

or e-mail me at 

[email protected]


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Karl,
I`m not sure which dealer we went through( I think we ordered direct) but since my last post the range officers have bought enough butts to completely do the entire range! We put off redoing the practice line( exchanging gravel for concrete on the shooting line) so we would have the money to do this which is badly needed. Our excelsior bales don`t last even one season before they need to be replaced. Our range is heavily used and the Pacifics are going to be welcome indeed! Excellent product Kudos many times over!!!


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

*Pacific Big Butts*

Karl:

Wanted to let you know that my butts were received and have been installed. I have shot a few shafts into them and I am impressed.

Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm they are heavy

Alaska Sam


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Sam*

Didn't know you had bought some Pacific Bow Butts. You will love them. Yep they are heavy (mine weighs 160#!) but they will out last anything else out there. We have shot the hell out of ours for
six weeks now and we can't detect much difference from the first time we shot it. Can't wait to get a smaller one to shoot in the basement this winter. I wish the ranges around here would replace the rag box targets with PBB's. Bees and wasps tend to build nests in the back of the rag targets and they get pi$$ed when the arrows start hitting the bale. Got stung on the ear by a
bee that looked like a bumble bee but half the size at the sectionals last weekend. Broke my glasses slapping at him and then couldn't see to set my marks for a couple of targets. Those bees were in the back of the box target and they weren't in a good mood. lol
Jbird


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

WHERE CAN i BUY SEVERAL NOT A PALLET WORTH?


tink


----------



## chet108 (Jan 29, 2003)

*target butts*

Africanbowhunter

Call their office 1-877-642-4989 and they will set you up.


----------

